# Emaar



## turbinedude (Jan 25, 2013)

Guys any pointers on EMAARS...» Mosela







» The Fairways







» The Links







» Travo







» Turia


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I live at Mosela, what do you want to know?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

All the apartments are more or less the same inside in terms of quality of finishings and size. 

Fairways has floor to ceiling windows so the apartments are lighter with more natural light. Fairways also has the fanciest pool if that makes a difference. Links has the smallest pool (20m only). Mosela has a huge pool. 

Some of the flats in Travo have enormous balconies and terraces.





turbinedude said:


> Guys any pointers on EMAARS...» Mosela
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm in the Fairways. Nice apartment, however, there are some small things that annoy me, mostly related to the fact that they probably got the cheapest company to install all the things inside.
Still, much more good things than bad.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The Links and Golf Towers are the best built of the golf course facing apartments. The Fairways was built afterwards and apparently by a Chinese contracting company who cut a bunch of corners. 

The refrigerator in my apartment (and in all the other apartments from what I've seen) is smaller than the space provided for it. The actual fridge door is attached to the cabinet door, so when you open the door there's a nice gap between the fridge and the cabinet that's useless for anything except storing baking pans. The 'wood' cabinets are also fake pressed wood which looks cheap but that's Dubai for you. Splurge on marble and granite but stint on everything else. 





Byja said:


> I'm in the Fairways. Nice apartment, however, there are some small things that annoy me, mostly related to the fact that they probably got the cheapest company to install all the things inside.
> Still, much more good things than bad.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah, I know the story about the Chinese company. I've also heard that they had so many snags related to the installation that they realized if they push them to fix it, it will set them back probably a month or more till it's ready for moving in, so they just "patched" it.
The way they did windows and window frames... it's a good thing there aren't many rainy days here. Wood is also crap, but you can live with it.
Golf tower apartments are much better than anything else I've seen in the Greens, but I didn't like the layout of the apartment, as well as small windows in the bedroom.

And to the OP, I would advise against Mosela, as it's close to a building site (new Panorama tower), and it's also on the edge, facing that big pile of sand.
Sorry Izzy...


----------



## turbinedude (Jan 25, 2013)

*thanks*

Dear friends...
I see this for Tanaro fotos of the finish looks great....is this again fake wood etc...
Love to hear about your opinions thanks

Tanaro, The Views, Dubai - Property to Let - Hamptons Estate Agents


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

:tongue1:


Byja said:


> Yeah, I know the story about the Chinese company. I've also heard that they had so many snags related to the installation that they realized if they push them to fix it, it will set them back probably a month or more till it's ready for moving in, so they just "patched" it.
> The way they did windows and window frames... it's a good thing there aren't many rainy days here. Wood is also crap, but you can live with it.
> Golf tower apartments are much better than anything else I've seen in the Greens, but I didn't like the layout of the apartment, as well as small windows in the bedroom.
> 
> ...


But it's a beautiful building and the only 25% of the flats are facing the sandy side  no issues on my side and I've never heard any construction noise.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

turbinedude said:


> Dear friends...
> I see this for Tanaro fotos of the finish looks great....is this again fake wood etc...
> Love to hear about your opinions thanks
> 
> Tanaro, The Views, Dubai - Property to Let - Hamptons Estate Agents


Mosela and Tanaro have the same type of finishes, very good quality, no fake wood that I am aware of


----------

